# R.I.P Pablo....... my little beauty.



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Woke up this morning to him dead. His tail has melted away and he was all pale.

Goodbye my little beauty!
I will never forget you........
R.I.P Pablo!!!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh no, that's terrible news. The same happened to Clark Gable though, it sucks when they randomly die and you can't find anything wrong :-(


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

They was from the same line wasent they?? We both bought from the same breeder and they looked the same. 


Pablo was lethargic and laying on the bottom so i qt him with aq salt and this morning he was dead.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, they were. I think you bought him though the same time as I had Elmo, I can't remember lol.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Ha ha weird pablo and clark were actually brothers!!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry. =[


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Pablo.


----------

